# Sigma DG DN lens with RF mount?



## leadin2 (Aug 8, 2022)

I’m excited about sigma’s new range of DG DN (full frame mirrorless) lens. Have tried the 35mm f/2 on L-mount camera, it’s nice, light weight and love the dedicated aperture ring. Looking forward to these lens on RF mount, especially the 85mm f/1.4 and newly released 24mm f/1.4. Anyone else?


----------



## jd7 (Aug 8, 2022)

leadin2 said:


> I’m excited about sigma’s new range of DG DN (full frame mirrorless) lens. Have tried the 35mm f/2 on L-mount camera, it’s nice, light weight and love the dedicated aperture ring. Looking forward to these lens on RF mount, especially the 85mm f/1.4 and newly released 24mm f/1.4. Anyone else?


I would be excited about them coming to RF mount ... except there is no sign they are coming.


----------



## LoisMPhoto (Sep 9, 2022)

leadin2 said:


> I’m excited about sigma’s new range of DG DN (full frame mirrorless) lens. Have tried the 35mm f/2 on L-mount camera, it’s nice, light weight and love the dedicated aperture ring. Looking forward to these lens on RF mount, especially the 85mm f/1.4 and newly released 24mm f/1.4. Anyone else?


I'm very excited to see what lenses they drop. Sigma is always spot on with their glass.
-Lois
Wedding Photographer in Dallas


----------

